# forged kitchen knife class



## JMJones (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.newenglandschoolofmetalw...ged-kitchen-knife-with-nick-rossi-january-3-5

This looks like fun. I have attended seminars and classes at this school and highly reccomend it.


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 24, 2012)

450 tuition isn't bad at all


----------



## Mike Davis (Sep 24, 2012)

Nick is a cool guy also, can't go wrong with that


----------



## pitonboy (Sep 24, 2012)

great, another reason to fall further down the rabbit hole


----------

